# Rats pea fishing



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics of 2 of my rats peafishing. They all absolutely love it and it helps to cool them down in the hot weather. The 1st pic is one of my favs of sleepy little dumbo rat Koli. He is a cuddly cute little man. Second pic of Koli dipping his toes in the water looking for peas. Last pic is my eldest rat Louie, again enjoying a spot of fishing.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

mine love pea dipping, i put other veg in too


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are lovely, and look like their enjoying that  do you use fresh or frozen peas?


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

I put in frozen as they quickly thaw, literally within minutes. They can't get enough of them, they don't stop fishing until every last pea is gone.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh that's so cute  I'm hoping to get a rat (maybe I should get a bigger house for all the animals I want )


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

gr33neyes said:


> I put in frozen as they quickly thaw, literally within minutes. They can't get enough of them, they don't stop fishing until every last pea is gone.


I will have to try mine with that, lets hope they like it as much as your do 


sequeena said:


> Oh that's so cute  I'm hoping to get a rat (maybe I should get a bigger house for all the animals I want )


haha I need a bigger house as well, I want loads more pets lol 

yep get a couple of rats they make great pest, I have eight of them now


----------

